# Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro



## Lupus (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,#h 
im September geht es zum ersten Mal an den Ebro! Es sollen Zander und natürlich Wels gefangen werden und das von absoluten Ebro Anfängern! |uhoh: 
Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben? 
1. Welche Guides könnt ihr empfehlen?
2. Zu welchen Zeiten kann man fangen bzw. fängt man nichts?
3. Welche Fehler kann man machen?
4. Gibt es grundsätzliches was ich wissen muss?

Danke
Lupus#h


----------



## Lupus (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

He Leute das gibt es doch gar nicht:c hatte schonmal einen Ebro-Artikel gepostet auf den ich so wenig Antorten bekommen habe|gr: Kann mir den keiner weiterhelfen????#d #d 
Woran liegt es denn |kopfkrat Sonst seit ihr doch nicht so:l 

ein vernachlässigter Lupus:c


----------



## Bingo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo lupus.ich war schon mehrmals am ebro,allerdings im delta.ich weiss nicht,ob dir tipps aus diesem teil nützen-wenn ja-kann ich dir einiges mitteilen
ole-bingo


----------



## peterle09 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Genau ich war auch schon öfter dort aber es kommt immer drauf an wo du hin willst.
Aber auch ob du es sellber organisierst oder vom einem Camp aus.


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Ja dann gebt doch ein paar allgemeine Tipps. Ich denke, es gibt auch hierfür viele Interessenten. Ich selber fände auch Tipps zum Angeln im Delta interessant. |wavey: 
Denn so weit ist der Ebro ja nicht entfernt und man wird ja wohl ein wenig träumen dürfen...#6


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Sag mal mit welchem Veranstalter du fährst,ich war 11 mal mit Andree da und sehr zufrieden.Oder komm im Oktober zum Wallerpokal,wir sind ebenfalls da.Im Stausee ist eine einfache aber effektive Bojenmontage für Waller und Zanderfischen vom treibenden Boot die aus meiner Sicht beste Methode.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Endlich#6 
Also, welche Stelle am ebro es letztendlich sein wird steht noch nicht fest!
Deshalb meine Frage: Was könnt ihr empfehlen oder falls das einfacher ist von was ratet ihr ab???|kopfkrat 
Es wird überlegt mit Bavaria oder Andrees zu fahren...habt ihr einwände?

Wie sieht es überhaupt so aus mit dem Fangen da??? Den Ebro kennt ja echt jeder, ist es nicht furchtbar überfischt dort??? 

Wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein einen Wels an den Haken zu bekommen wenn man auf eigene Faust los zieht (und überhaupt keine Ahnung hat)?
Wir wollten im September eine Woche fahren und uns an zwei Tagen einen Guide "mieten"! Wir dachten danach könnten wir vielleicht auch alleine erfolgreich sein!?|evil: 
Danke für eure Antworten


Lupus


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Ich wüde Andree nehmen,aus einem Grund ganz besonders,die Jungs von Bavaria fischen unten in Mequinenza und dort wird das Nachtangelverbot häufig kontrolliert.Im oberen Seeteil um den Mataranja habe ich in den vielen Jahren noch nie ein Kontrolle gesehen.Zum Thema Überfischung:wenn du auf einem breigt ausgelatschten Angelplatz(Touristenplatz)fischt dann könnte es allerdings schwierig werden.Diese Plätze sind zwar bequem aber völlig überfischt.Ich gehe immer an die unbequemen Steilufer,schaffe grad soviel Gehölz beiseite das ein winziges Camp dort rein passt.Ich habe auf jeder Tour mindestens einen Wels oberhalb von 80 Pfund gefangen und ne ganze Menge über 100.Mein grösster dokumentierter Fang war 138 Pfund.Wichtig ist auch die Welsangeln ständig Tag und Nacht zu kontrollieren und dafür Sorge zu tragen das IMMER lebendige gute Köder dran hängen)) Allehol macht beim Angeln die >Birne besonders hohl.
Gruss
Wolfgang Lankes

P.S.Nach dem Fischen lege ich die entfernten Hölzer wieder an den Platz und sorge so dafür das der neue Angelplatz nicht zum Touristenplatz wird.Von wegen dokumentiertem Fang:seit dem grossen Waller(138) setze ich alles was sichtbar kleiner ist ohne wiegen zurück weil ich dem Fisch diese Strapaze ersparen will.Meine Videos sind allerdings die schönste Trophäe.


----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

@woolver Fischst du mit Bojenmontage? Oder wie genau???|kopfkrat 

Mal angenommen man wollte nur tagsüber Fischen dann verschlechtert man seine Chancen enorm?????|uhoh: 

Hat jemand vielleicht mal Bilder von so einer Montage mit Köderfisch für Wels?


Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit Geboten/verboten#6 wäre echt super!!


Lupus#h


----------



## Birger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hi Lupus,
ich könnte dir Tipps zum Spinnfischen geben, damit ist man nämlich auch tagsüber erfolgreich. Nur wenn du bock drauf hast, Bojenfischen ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache.
Überfischung: sogar an der ekligen Angelpromenade mitten in Mequinenza, wo die faulsten Angler sitzen werden immer große Waller gefangen, mir persönlich ein Rätsel, würd mich da auch nie hinstellen, aber wenns klappt...
Der BGS ist aber auch klasse, die wissen was sie tun. Aber ich denke mal, dass man mit anderen Guiding-Anbietern nicht viel falsch machen kann. Wer keine gute Leistung bringt, bekommt auch keine Kunden, fertig.
Auf eigene Faust kann man auch Fische fangen, hab nämlich noch nie Guiding gebucht (bin zu geizig).


----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Immer her mit den tips:m 
Beschreib doch mal die Ausrüstung!
Wie keinen Guide? Muss man sich dann nicht super gut auskennen?

Aber ich bin immer noch ganz heiß auf die Tips zum naturköderangeln:c |wavey: :m  #q :c


----------



## kaenzo33lu (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo,

wo soll ich beginnen? Hmmmm....
Andree Angelreisen kenn ich nicht, Bavarian schon (sind ganz ok die Jungs, fast Fanggarantie).
War bis jetzt nur in Mequinenza untergekommen. Habe aber dort meine Ausfluege vorgenommen, an den oberen See (GEIL...aber dazu spaeter mehr), runter mit dem Boot bis zum Kirchturm etc... und dann auch die Fluesse Cinca und Segre. Habe ueberall meine Waller gefangen.

Ich kann dir nur raten, wirklich einen Guide zu nehmen. Wie lange, das haengt von deinem Budget ab.
1 bis 2 Tage mindestens, denn du hast keine Erfahrung mit den Biestern und du brauchst welche, sonst werden die Erfolge beschraenkt sein (meistens, es gibt ein paar Glueckspilze die nach 5 Minuten ohne Guide am Ebro einen 2,30m Albinowaller drillen) und das Unternehmen kann boese enden!!! Habe selbst schon Guides gesehen, die an der HAnd gepierct waren mit einem Haken, Groesse XXXL, und einem 2m Waller am 2ten Haken!!!! Autsch......
Ertrinkungsgefahr inklusive!!!!..... Nein, ganz so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Musst eben nur genau wissen was du tust und wie! Wie genau muss ich den Wallergriff ansetzen, wann ist der Waller bereit zum landen (ohne gepierct zu werden), wann setze ich den Anhieb, wie setze ich den Anhieb (sehr kraeftiger Anhieb!)...usw
Auch sollte mann wissen wie mann die Koeder ankoedert, abhaengig vom Wasser (Stroemung oder nicht).
Waller werden meistens mit Bojenmontagen gefangen an der Oberflaeche. Habe aber auch schon mit Bojenmontage am Grund geangelt und das erfolgreich, oder mit Koederfisch am Grund mit einer schweren Bleimontage (Rute auf dem Rodpod). Auch mit Pellets und Karpfenrute habe ich schon Waller jehnseits der 2m Marke gedrillt.
Auch denke ich, dass der Guide genau weiss, wo die Waller sich zur Zeit auch aufhalten! Eigentlich ueberall, aber es gibt Plaetze wo sie sich vermehrt aufhalten und somit steigen die Fangchancen. Hatte schon 10 Bisse in nur 3 Stunden.

Das mit den Kontrollen stimmt und die Jungs verstehen keinen Spass!!! Angelgeraet weg und saftige Geldstrafen!
Aber eigentlich reicht es wenn du in der Morgenddaemmerung und Mittags ab 16 Uhr am Wasser bist, deine Ruten auslegst und dann bis Mitternacht angelst. Habe auch nachts geangelt, aber ab 23 Uhr laeuft es sowiso schlechter. Welsangler duerfen auch in Mequinenza bis 24h00 Uhr angeln, die anderen nicht! Deshalb gabs auch immer Aerger mit der Guardia Civile, wenn wir mit Rodpods geangelt haben. Sie glaubten dann wir wuerden auf Karpfen angeln, dann mussten wir den Gegenbeweis antreten!  Guckst du  Dann waren sie perplex und zogen von dannen 

Zander faengst du vom Boot mit lebendem Koeder an der Posenangel, oder mit totem Fisch auf Grund! Vile und schoene Zander. Oben am See, da ist es rappel voll mit Zandern. Ich bevorzuge das Drachkowich System und habe damit sehr gut gefangen (2 MAnn 50 Zander an einem NAchmittag, sehr aktiv angeln). Aber aufgepasst, die Waller sind gratis ;-) 2 bis 3 Waller am Nachmittag sind schon drin und am leichten Geschirr...uuuuuiiiiiiii da geht die Post ab!!! Da haste nur eine  CHance vom Boot aus.

So, wenn du nach fragen hast, dann PN mir.

Mfg
Etienne

http://carpe.flps.lu


----------



## Lupus (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

|supergri Boh danke für eure Antworten|supergri 

Was haltet ihr denn von den Hausbooten die man dort mieten kann?? Wäre das nicht auch eine super Option 24 Stunden am Tag angeln ohne aufstehen zu müssen


----------



## woolver (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

die hausboote sind zwar fein haben aber einen nachteil,du kannst nur an 5 bestimmten stellen fischen,wo die dinger vertäut werden können.
spinnfischen vom boot aus ist sehr schön,nur jeder grössere wels ist nicht zu beherrschen,da der grund voller hindernisse ist.du brauchst sehr starke ruten und mindestens 60pfund tragende schnur(das ist die untergrenze)um welse oberhalb 70 pfund zu bändigen,denn drillen im üblichen sinne ist da nicht,eher tauziehen.ich hab da mal nen 118pfünder vom boot aus gefangen mit treibendem köderfisch und 80pfundleine.mein kumpel lag auf der bootsrehling um das kentern zu verhindern.ich war fast bis zu den schultern im wasser samt rute.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Lupus (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Man o man:v 
da muss man ja glatt Angst bekommen 
Ich bin ja mal soo gespannt!!!
Kennt jemand vielleicht ne Seite wo die diversen Montagen für den Ebro beschrieben sind??

Nochmal meine Frage gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit Ge/Verboten für den Ebro?#h 
Lupus


----------



## Jens1980 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich selber bin von 02.09.- 16.09.2006 in der nähe von delta,
und habe keine ahnung. Kann man vom Ufer aus im delta oder im fluss was fangen? Und bitte gebt mir tipps, wie. wo bekommt man die lizenzen?
Ich danke im voraus


----------



## woolver (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Im Delta würde ich mir nen Boot mieten und an den Bojen der Berufsfischer auf Bluefische und Palomettas schleppen.Tote Meeräschen gehen am besten.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Jens1980 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo woolver,
hast du adressen wo ich boote mieten kann? was kosten sie in etwa?brauche ich eine lizenz?du wohnst in lüd. ich bin aus Kierspe
schönen gruß


----------



## woolver (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Lizenzen hab ich immer beim veranstalter,andrees amgelreisen bekommen und boote kannste überall billig mieten.brauchst nur 10-20ps aussenborder weil du nicht weit raus musst.dort wo die fischerbojen stehen geht es ca 20 m tief dort haben wir immer was gefangen.achtung die palomettas sind meistens zw 50 und 100pfd.das ist ne breite stachelmakrele die sich heftig wehrt.beim landen vorsicht das tierchen hat im rücken nen versteckten massiven stachel.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Jens1980 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo woolver,
wie sieht es eigendlich im fluss aus? auf welcher tiefe muss man schleppen?
welche ruten und was für schnur brauch man?
danke im voraus


----------



## woolver (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

im fluss geht ausser äschen und barben im delta nicht viel,oberhalb riomar kannste es auf wels versuchen,wenn die gross genug sind musste minimum 30 kg leine haben,der fluss ist voller hindernisse,aber ich fange die waller lieber oben im stausee.da sind sie grösser.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Jens1980 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo du,
danke erstmal. und ich glaube ich kenne dein Name! wo angelst du sonst so?


----------



## woolver (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

An der Bigge,vor den Azoren und ab und an in Afrika.


----------



## ralle (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*



			
				Jens1980 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo woolver,
> hast du adressen wo ich boote mieten kann? was kosten sie in etwa?brauche ich eine lizenz?du wohnst in lüd. ich bin aus Kierspe
> schönen gruß




schau mal hier  http://www.ebrodeltagarbi.com/


----------



## herrm (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Auch ein Anbieter : www.rancho-rio-ebro.de


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Also nichts für ungut,

aber Ranco Rio Ebro ist ja nicht gerade im Delta oder am Meer.
Aber Garbi, das passt schon. Lieber Woolver, ich will dich ja nicht
belehren, aber 100 Pfund Pallometta, das hast du wohl eher im Andree
Katalog gelesen. Gefangen oder gesehen hast du so einen Fisch sicher noch nicht ! 
Ich fahre seit über 25 Jahren mindestens 1x Jährlich ins Delta, da suche ich
auch noch nach den 20 Meter Tiefen Plätzen an den Fischerbojen.
Da mußt du doch wohl eher je nach Richtung so 5 - 15 Km auf offene Meer
hinaus, um in diese Tiefen zu kommen.
Nur Karl Andree (RIP) hat diese Plätze vor vielen Jahren gekannt.
Aber er war ja auch der einzige der Palometta fangen konnte. |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Das es dort außer Bluefish und Palometta auch noch Makrelen, Bonito,
Albacores, Bluefin Thunas, Broadbills und Spearfish gibt, war ihm aber dafür
unbekannt.
Nichts für ungut

Gruß
Marlin


----------



## woolver (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Sorry aber der Fisch ist von meinem Freund und mir in genau der beschriebenen Art und Weise gefangen fotografiert und gegessen worden ))
Wenn mir einer sagt wie ich nen Dia hier reinkriege dann darfst du ihn auch bewundern.Und im Katalog von Andree war er auch abgebildet .Manchmal ist die einfachste die beste Art und ich war nur dieses eine Mal im Delta )) zu viele Mücken dort.Und Karl kannte auch diese Stelle,denn er hat es mir gesagt .
gruss
woolver


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ...und boote kannste überall billig mieten.brauchst nur 10-20ps aussenborder weil du nicht weit raus musst.


@ woolfer

Was verstehst Du unter billig?


----------



## woolver (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Wenn du selber fährst nen 15 ps boot für 30 euro am tag plus sprit


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

@ woolfer

Die Firma dankt #6


----------



## Sachsenangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo Lupus,
ich fahre jedes Jahr an den Ebro und zwar nach Deltebre,weil ich dort die Möglichkeit habe im großen Meer zu angeln und im Ebro.Wenn ich meine Angel im Ebro auswerfe,dann fahre ich denn Fluß aufwärts,Richtung Tortosa,Amposta und Xerta.Hinter Amposta gibt es eine große Hühnerfarm,wenn man dort angelt,dann nur mit Hühnerleber.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (15. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hi,

war jetzt auch das erste mal am Ebro. :k 
Wichtigste Erkenntnis war wohl das auch am Ebro einem nich nicht die Fische 
in den Kescher Springen |bla: Aber mit ein bißchen Strategie sollte jeder zu 
"seinem" Fisch kommen. Besonderheit bei uns war wir wollten das ganze vom
Belly-Boot aus starten. Ohne Camp und Guide lediglich am ersten Tag hatten wir ein Boot.
Hier habe ich einen kleinen Bericht darüber wie es uns ergangen ist zusammengefaßt. 
http://www.kampfbremse.de/caspe.htm


----------



## peterle09 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo 
Sagt mir mal bitte wie ist es mit Köderfischen am Ebro?
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe war ich im Oktober bei Mequinenza.
Im Ort haben wir Aale gekauft.
Nach zwei tagen haben wir besuch von der Polizei bekommen und erfahren das man dort mit Aalen nicht angeln darf.
Gestern bekomme ich Strafe (120€) aus Spanien wegen den Aalen.
Hat da einer Ahnung wie es nun ist?
Die haben wir doch legal und auch teuer gekauft.
Selbst Andree: http://www.welscamp-spanien.de/ bittet als Service Aale an.
Mit bild auf der Homepage.
Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht so ganz.
Gruß an Alle.

P.S. Und trotzdem fahre ich nächste Woche wieder dort hin.
       Nur etwas weiter Richtung Fayon.


----------



## Soxl (28. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hoi Peterle,

klar hast Du die Aale legal gekauft ("teuer" ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ, die Jungs aus den Camps holen die Tiere aus'm Delta, das is' ja auch nicht gleich um die Ecke...) - die Frage ist nur:

Wo hast Du mit den Aalen als Köder geangelt? Da es beanstandet wurde, nehme ich an Du hast in der Provinz Aragon geangelt --> dort ist der Aal als Köder verboten! In Katalonien dagegen ist der Aal völlig legal. "Erschwerend" hinzu kommt, dass sich der Riba Roja durch die beiden genannten Provinzen zieht...   

Und weil Du schon Fayon genannt hast --> ziemlich genau dort (Flussmitte der Matarrana-Mündung) verläuft die Grenze Aragon/Katalonien  )

Gruß, Soxl

PS: 


> Selbst Andree: http://www.welscamp-spanien.de/ bittet als Service Aale an.
> Mit bild auf der Homepage.


Jau, und mit Hinweis: ...."ein sehr beliebter Köder im Bereich Catalunya"


----------



## peterle09 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo Soxl
Danke.
Super erklärt.
Jetzt weiß ich bescheid.
Eine Frage noch:Sind es auch zwei verschidene Angellizenzen?
Aragon/Catalunya?
Ich habe noch eine gültige Lizenz von Aragon(Mequinenza) darf ich unterhalb von Matarrana nicht fischen?
Das ist mir jetzut wichtig da wir Freitag da runter fahren und neuen Ülatz suchen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Marlin1 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Grüß dich Peterle,

ganz so einfach wie Soxl das erklärt hat, ist es leider nicht.

Die Trennung der Angelkarten von Katalonien oder Aragon, ist grob
gesagt die Staumauer von Meqinenza. Die Grenzen verlaufen zwar etwas
anders, aber da wird die jeweils andere Angelkarte trotzdem aktzeptiert.

Oberhalb der Staumauer im s.g. Lake Caspe brauchst du die Aragon Karte,
unterhalb davon die von Katalonien und evtl. zusätzlich noch die Karte von der Angelvereinigung in Meqinenza, wenn du dort angeln willst.

Tja, Aale hast du zwar überall zu kaufen bekommen, deshalb sind sie in
*allen* Stauseen aber trotzdem verboten.

Eigentlich sind zum großen Teil sogar alle lebenden Köderfische verboten.
(Außer in der Vereinsstrecke bei Meqinenza). Ob du dich darüber jetzt beschweren kannst weiß ich nicht, die Guides werden in der Regel nicht kontrolliert, und Angler die auf eigene Faust fischen, sind nicht sonderlich beliebt, bei den zahlreichen Angelreiseveranstaltern. Deshalb wirst du wohl auch öfter mal die Policia Comunal am Hals haben. Teilweise werden diese Kollegen, da sie keine Boote haben, auch von Reiseveranstaltern an die Plätze der Konkurenz zum Kontrollieren gefahren. Das ist schon ganz lustig, aber wenn du öfter hinkommst wirst du das auch noch erleben. :r 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Soxl (30. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hoi #h 

@Marlin
So wurde es mir jedenfalls im von uns besuchten Camp erklärt und wir haben uns daran gehalten (ist mir auch nicht schwer gefallen, bin vom Aal als Welsköder an den Ebro-Stauseen eh nicht überzeugt - weiss aber genau daß viele das anders sehen  ). Es gab ("hören-sagen") auch Gäste die kontrolliert wurden als sie mit Aalen im katalonischen Teil geangelt hatten --> keine Beanstandungen #c  

Wurde evtl. 2006 erneut was geändert? |kopfkrat  



> Eigentlich sind zum großen Teil sogar alle lebenden Köderfische verboten.


Korrekt, meines Wissens allerdings ausgenommen wenn's auf Wels geht... 

@ Peterle:
Vielleicht hilft die dieser Link ein wenig weiter: Klick

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Jens1980 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigendlich die möglichkeit in deutschland an die lizenzen zu kommen?
wenn nicht wo habe ich die möglichkeit und wie läuft das dann ab.
habe gehört man muß sie erst beantragen.
bin im sommer am delta und will auch in fluß selber angeln.
bitte helft mir

danke im voraus



jens


----------



## peterle09 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo Jens.
Du brauchst eigentlich nur in ein Angelgeschäft zu gehen Ausweiß vorzeigen und das wars.
Im Katalonien bekommst Du die Lizenz auch meist sofort in Aragon dauert es meist 2-3 Arbeitstage.
Von hier aus ist es schwierig an die Lizenz zu kommen ausser Du kennst jemandem der dort wohnt.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Marlin1 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo Soxl,


@ Peterle:
Vielleicht hilft die dieser Link ein wenig weiter: Klick

Sogar in deinem Link steht es eigentlich korrekt.
Das Aalverbot gilt für alle Stauseen in Spanien.
Einige andere Fischarten sind ebenfalls verboten. Außerdem ist seit
2 Jahren der beste Welsköder Heilbuttpellets, dadurch kommst du 
gar nicht mehr in die Verlegenheit mit den Köderfischen.

@Jens
Im Delta benötigst du eine Lizenz für den Fluss und eine fürs Meer.
Ich habe darüber wo man sie bekommt, und was sie kosten schonmal geschrieben. Ist nicht ganz so einfach sie selbst zu besorgen.
Wenn du kein Spanisch kannst vergiss das besser.
Es ist mir auch kein Angelgeschäft im Delta bekannt, wo du eine Lizenz
bekommen könntest. Das wurde bis vor ca. 5 Jahren mal für 2-3 Jahre 
praktiziert, ist aber seitdem wieder an die Provinzhauptstäte zurückgegangen.

Gruß
Marlin


----------



## Soxl (31. März 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hoi Marlin #h 

Will wirklich ned sinnlos darüber im Kreis diskutieren, aber in "meinem" Link (den ich eigentlich auch nur ergoogelt habe) geht es eigentlich ausschliesslich um Aragon   Leider konnte ich nix vergleichbares für Katalonien finden...

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## peterle09 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Hallo
Bin wieder zurück.
Nach Eurem Tips habe ich auch sehr nette Plätze gefunden.
Jetzt weiß ich auch entlich was ihr mit: Boje, Zementwerk und Turm meint.
So weit "unten" war ich noch nicht.
Ist aber recht schön dort.
Wir hatten leider etwas Pech gehabt am zweitem tag ist das Wasserspiegel um über 1 meter gestiegen und da war schon ende mit angeln. Von da an haben wir nurnoch zwei Karpfen geholt und ende.
Am ersten beiden tagen dachte ich das ich mit dem Karfenangeln pause machen sollte 9 Stück.
Am zweitem tag 1Waller 173 cm.
Das wars.Schade.
Alles in einem war aber wieder TOOOLLL.
Gruß an alle.
Und auch danke für eure Tips
Peterle

P.S. Nächstes Jahr steht Schweden auf dem Plan.


----------



## Marlin1 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Zum ersten Mal an den Ebro*

Trotzdem Glückwunsch Peterle,

um diese Jahreszeit ist steigendes Wasser leider Tötlich,
weil Schneewasser aus den Pyrenäen und saukalt.

Aber ein paar schöne Fische hast du doch gefangen,
hebe dir den Rest doch fürs nächste Mal auf. :q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------

